# Cracks in 525 graphite cage



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Anybody else have this problem? I got 2 cracks on my 525mag that run from the outter edges of the cage to where the chrome extensed from the front bar. Both about 3/4" long in a arc.

About 1 1/2 years old and bought at Bass Pro, just notice the cracks today and when back there and they say I have to call Penn.

Man I hope they replace it? Can't believe this.


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

Are you sure that you aren't just seeing the mold lines from where the frame was cast?

There are some tiny lines on a 525 frame that look like cracks but are really just mold marks.

Never heard of a frame actually cracking before.


----------



## clpoudnine23 (Dec 21, 2005)

*Same problem*

I have a 525 with a crack on the side from the edge of the spool to the top of the frame. Last fall, a couple of days before we were leaving for Hatteras I was degreasing and relubing the bearings in that reel. Well I knock the reel cage of the work bench and on the concrete floor and guess what happened... crack. Never fixed it, but it still works pretty good. That reel went to the second back up position. I have fished with it to test it out but I only use it for throwing smaller rigs targeting smaller fish.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

*Me too*

Dropped mine one morning still asleep in a hurry to pack up, no real damage but cracked the frame near the front crossbar. A little two part epoxy fixed it up no problem.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Orest said:


> Anybody else have this problem? I got 2 cracks on my 525mag that run from the outter edges of the cage to where the chrome extensed from the front bar. Both about 3/4" long in a arc.
> 
> About 1 1/2 years old and bought at Bass Pro, just notice the cracks today and when back there and they say I have to call Penn.
> 
> Man I hope they replace it? Can't believe this.


 It sounds like you are looking at the mold marks that are in that area but I'll bet that Penn would replace an actual cracked housing.
The new plastic is much tougher than the thermoset plastic of yesteryear.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Called Penn*

And they said to ship it back and they take care of it. Will do tonight and see what happens. I will keep everybody posted to what they do.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I counted a total of 7 cracks in it*

Sent to Penn on Sat. and they got it Monday, have not heard from them yet.

This reel has never been dropped.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I found an extra 525mag cage in my old tackle box yesterday. 

So, if anyone needs one ... .

I'm not sure where I got it. 

It looks brand new. 

But where did it come from? 

It's funny, I have a brand new main gear and pinion gear for that reel, too. 

What day is it?


----------



## nozzlenut (Apr 7, 2005)

*cage*

How much Newsjeff? I'm interested


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I have no idea. 

Maybe just S&H?


----------



## nozzlenut (Apr 7, 2005)

*cage*

Well let me know, I am definately interested.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I just called Penn*

And they told me there is a 4 week turn around time on repairs. I told them that I thought it stinks and it doesn't speak very well of their product. I don't think I will ever buy a new Penn reel again.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Just buy old jig masters....


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*You got that right*

or old Newell. I could buy 3 reel for the price of a new 525. Where do they get using a graphite cage on a reel that used to fish the ocean shore's. Am still hot. :--| Penn.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

let it out...
525 mags suck and that is that...


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*So*

close. Maybe if I do not get it back by mid-May.

You might see me selling it on ebay.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

I may be interested... Let talk price why your still mad...
I will trade you a jigmaster for it..


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*You wouldn't*

take advantage of a depressed 525 mag owner would you?


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

Thats the 1st negitive post I've heard about the 525mag. If you hate it that much I'll take it off your hands for 50 bucks.
Chapa


----------



## eklutna (Mar 12, 2006)

I will take it off you hands for $25 bucks seeing how much you don't like it. 

I have two 525's and a 545 and love them. I also love my 140 and my 65.


----------



## reeldoc (Apr 4, 2005)

call penn back and order the cage and take it to tochterman's in fells point and they would be glad to reassemble it. only take about an hour and 5 to 10 bucks for labor better than mid may imho.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I can handle*

taking the reel apart and putting a new cage on it. I don't think I should have to buy a new cage for $38.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

jjaachapa said:


> Thats the 1st negitive post I've heard about the 525mag. If you hate it that much I'll take it off your hands for 50 bucks.
> Chapa


you would have to go back a long way, but this is not the 1st negative post about the 525mag. i have one that is a true POS and has been since the day i bought it when they first came out. i have not bought a penn product since. i still fish my penn 970-80-90 series and think they are the best surf fishing reels ever made.
charlie


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

I got 3 of them. Threat em rough and love em'. I don't however bounce them off of concrete. Ya'll just box them old junker 525s and send them to me.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Who said I bounced it off concrete???*

So you assume I dropped it cause it has cracks in the cage. Nothing like jumping to conclusions.


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

I didn't assume anything. Nor did I conclude anything. I beleive it was clpoud23 who stated he dropped his reel on the concrete. And I do hope you get your reel fixed soon.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Got reel back today*

I guess I was wrong on some of the cracks. They say they are mold marks. But there were a few cracks and Penn replaced the cage.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

glad you got it back and they fixed it up for ya. I have a brand new one got for christmas still in the box. Have not had a chanceto throw it yet. LOL do plan on trying it this weekend if weather holds out for me. Gonna put it on my new custom 1569  Or my 1509 not sure maybe try them both. 


DO love that 7500 ctc3 on the 1569 though


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*She'll cast great*

just don't over fill the spool; start out on the slow setting.


----------



## poparopasopin (Feb 5, 2006)

*i love mine*

i have only fished with my 525 a couple of times, but i'm real impressed with its casting and fishing capabilities. i hope i will get the chance to use it alot more this year. i have not noticed any cracks in the frame, but like i said i've only used it a couple of times. I'M A REDSKINS FAN TOO! Lavar is gonna wish he stayed in DC. I THINK WERE GONNA HAVE A GOOD TEAM THIS YEAR.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Shoot, overfill that spool. You never know when you may need that extra line. And that 525mag doesn't hold very much mono to begin with, ya know. 

Just make sure you got the mag setting set a little higher. The extra line will make the spool spin faster. 

JMHO.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

injection molded side plates...always have a weld line...should be almost unoticable...if it really stands out it was a "cold shot"...start of production...won't hurt it...just cosmetic...


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> Shoot, overfill that spool. You never know when you may need that extra line. And that 525mag doesn't hold very much mono to begin with, ya know.
> 
> Just make sure you got the mag setting set a little higher. The extra line will make the spool spin faster.
> 
> JMHO.


 NewsJeff didn't you mean to say "will make the spool turn slower"?
I use 50 lb. Spider Wire, 30 lb. is great but with 50 you don't need a shock leader. I have found that once you can 'throw a mile', the mono is so stretchey that you can not detect bites at that distance. You can only feel the ones that are already hooked and running away.
I first tried mono, that's how I came to this conclusion.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Dyhard said:


> NewsJeff didn't you mean to say "will make the spool turn slower"?
> I use 50 lb. Spider Wire, 30 lb. is great but with 50 you don't need a shock leader. I have found that once you can 'throw a mile', the mono is so stretchey that you can not detect bites at that distance. You can only feel the ones that are already hooked and running away.
> I first tried mono, that's how I came to this conclusion.


Sorry for the confusion. 

What I ment to say was the spool on the 525mag tends to spin faster with it over-spooled with line. With less line, you have less of a chance of blowing it up.

There's no way I'm fishing braid without a mono leader. Shoot, even mono will cut your hand with something big on the hook. (Ain't that right, Chapa. )

Yes, braid does make it easier to detect a fish. But I can usually tell if something is happening with mono even on a 100 yard cast. Most of the time anyway. 

Here we go again. Another braid on a 525mag thread.


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

Newsjeff said:


> Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> What I ment to say was the spool on the 525mag tends to spin faster with it over-spooled with line. With less line, you have less of a chance of blowing it up.
> 
> ...


Well that was a big dam Ray.
I just can't see some one trying to muscle a good size fish in the wash with braid. That was 100lb mono that bit me the other day.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> What I ment to say was the spool on the 525mag tends to spin faster with it over-spooled with line. With less line, you have less of a chance of blowing it up.
> 
> ...


 OK I forgot to mention (taken for granted ) the usual 80/100 pound leader that is attached to the hook. That's were I'd recommend grabbing the line if it's something that you wouldn't use a gaff on. 
I don't sell the stuff or make money on it. An old science teacher of mine would always say "A word to the wise should be sufficient". Believe me, I bought my first fishing line in 1948 with hard earned money. I've used nylon, rayon, dacron, mono, you name it. The new braids have more positives and less negatives than anything so far.
Just my opinion or:
Just a word to the wise.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> OK I forgot to mention (taken for granted ) the usual 80/100 pound leader that is attached to the hook. That's were I'd recommend grabbing the line if it's something that you wouldn't use a gaff on.


Kinda hard to do if your hook leader is 2".


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

dang...just wish I could cast far enough with mono to not detect the bite


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

Newsjef, With a known length of line is taken off a full spool as compared to a 1/2 filled spool, the full spool "will make fewer rotations" than the other. When casting, a full spool turns slower.

What you are trying to say is "inertia". A full spool is harder to get turning than a 1/2 filled spool. Once it is turning, it is harder to stop also.

Braid; all braid gets fuzzy, it is a sign of wear. Others say braid wears out quickly on casts out to "the bar". When using braid as a shock leader, or heavy enough line to not need a shocker, how do you tell when it is too warn to be "safe" casting?
longcast


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks, Longcast.


----------

